# NB-Fan bereitet mir Probleme



## haensel (24. September 2004)

Guten Morgen,

ich habe das KD7A Board von Abit und das "Abit EQ" Tool installiert (Zeigt aktuelle V, RPM und °C).

Seit ungefähr letzter Woche habe ich das Probleme, dass der NB-Fan "stottert". Sprich er hat manchmal enorme RPM Abstürze und dreht dann nur 1400, statt mit mind. 3000. Das stottern ist manchmal so schlimm, dass er gar nicht erst anfängt zu drehen, dann hilft nur eine kleine Starthilfe mit dem Schraubenzieher.

Ich habe das Ding zwar schon ein paar mal abgeschraubt und versucht eine Ursache zu finden, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
EDIT
Sprich es war keine übermäßige Satubflocke o.ä. drin.
/EDIT

Seit gestern zeigt mir das Tool bei der Drehzahl des NB-Fan durchgehend 'off'. Hab gleich mal geguckt was das BIOS dazu sagt und es sagt, dass das Ding mit 0 RPM "dreht". Doch werfe ich ein Auge ins Gehäuse, sieht dieses Auge was anderes, als das Bios versucht mir mitzuteilen.


(1) Ist der Drehsensor (hoffe das heißt so) kaputt? Bzw. wo finde ich ihn und was könnte ich machen, dass er wieder funktioniert?
(2) Wie verhindere ich das Stottern?
(3) Ist NB mit PWM gleichzusetzen, denn das Tool zeigt neben der CPU Temp. noch die PWM Temp. an. Bisher dachte ich NB und PWM wäre das gleiche, aber die Temp steigt nicht obwohl sich der Fan nicht dreht. Nicht das es mir den Chipsatz durchräuchert.

PS: Der NB-Fan ist natürlich am richtigen Connector angeschlossen.


Danke schonmal im voraus

mfg
haensel


----------



## haensel (28. September 2004)

*Problem gelöst*

Für alle die ein ähnliches Problem haben sollten:

Als ich die Hilfe des Tools auf der Suche nach der Bedeutung von PWM etwas überflogen hatte, las ich zufällig, dass man alle Einstellungen auf Default setzen soll, wenn man eine neue CPU einsetzt. Auf einmal fiel mir ein, dass ich ja die CPU rausgenommen hatte, um die Wärmeleitpaste zu erneuern. Vielleicht dachte dann das Tool es wäre eine völlig andere drin. Also einfach mal alle Einstellungen zurückgesetzt ohne große Erwartungen und Tatsache konnte ich wieder die Drehzahl des NB-Lüfters ablesen 

Da ich aber vor lauter Emotionen nicht allein auf das Tool vertrauen wollte, bin ich ins BIOS gegangen und auch da funzte wieder die RPM Anzeige. Und auch mehrere PC-Startversuche zeigten, dass der Lüfter nicht mehr stottert.

Es ist mir zwar immer noch unerklärlich, wie das Zurücksetzen in einem WindowsTool, das nur aktuelle Werte vom Mainboard darstellt, aber keinerlei Veränderungen vornimmt, alles wieder in Ordnung bringen kann (Selbst die Anzeige im BIOS).

Aber ehrlich gesagt, ist es mir jetzt auch egal, denn es  alles wieder so wie es soll.


*Aber ein Frage bleibt noch offen: Was bedeutet PWM?*
Das einzige was ich dazu in Google finde ist "Pulsweitenmodulation" und das finde ich immer nur in Verbindung mit Robotern jeglicher Art.
Wäre ja wirklich schön wenn mein Rechner mir ab und zu mal Kaffee kochen würde - aber so...?
Glaube aber kaum, dass Computer zur Spezies der Roboter gehören, aber selbst wenn würde es mir auch kaum weiterhelfen.


----------

